# Uses and rod recommendations for 4000 spinning reel



## Flyboy

Falcon coastal xg


----------



## NativeBone

Flyboy said:


> Falcon coastal xg


^same OR a Star Rod


----------



## DBStoots

Or a Shimano Terramar 7'6" med/heavy


----------



## JRHorne

The BG in 4000 is a great and versatile reel. I love my 3000 and 2500. I've considered a 4000 for a popping cork rig.

Get you a decent 7'4" Falcon or a St Croix and sling that thing! Any decent medium rod should cover you well for jigging, small and some medium hard baits, and even the right live bait.


----------



## privateer

+1 on the Falcons or the Star Stellar Lites.


----------



## devrep

4000 in a diawa is a big reel. tarpon reel. same as a 5000 in shimano.


----------



## BrownDog

I have my BG4000 on medium heavy stars. They are mainly for popping corks or Carolina rigs.


----------



## coloradowalt

Ugly Stik, they have several choices to choose from. You need to determine your primary use for the setup, then select the rod.


----------



## Tautog166

Thanks for the suggestions, it is a big reel. I’m thinking Star Stellar 7 1/2’ 15-30lb with 30lb braid. Figure it will be good to have if a cobia decides to swim by or any larger fish opportunities. 

Most of the time it’ll probably stay in the rack.


----------



## EsteroS

I love gifts that end up costing you a couple hundred $


----------



## JessP

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/falcon-coastal-xg-spinning-rod

These are on sale, I ordered a 7' for myself. They have a few leftover it seems.


----------



## Mako 181

The BG Series are great reels. I have some that are over 20 years old and still going strong. 

hundreds if not thousands of fish on them.


----------



## Zika

JessP said:


> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/falcon-coastal-xg-spinning-rod
> 
> These are on sale, I ordered a 7' for myself. They have a few leftover it seems.


That's a great price for a good all around rod. Load the reel with 20-pound braid, tie a double line and add a leader and you can take on most cobia with that rig.


----------



## JRHorne

Flyboy said:


> Falcon coastal xg


I just logged on to say that I just got a 7' MH for ~$68 after the 25% off at Bass Pro here at Myrtle Beach. Didn't NEED a rod, but yes it'd be a good partner for my BG3000 or my Battle II 4000.


----------



## JessP

JRHorne said:


> I just logged on to say that I just got a 7' MH for ~$68 after the 25% off at Bass Pro here at Myrtle Beach. Didn't NEED a rod, but yes it'd be a good partner for my BG3000 or my Battle II 4000.


I bought one just because I have an addiction to buying fishing gear.


----------



## JessP

JRHorne said:


> I just logged on to say that I just got a 7' MH for ~$68 after the 25% off at Bass Pro here at Myrtle Beach. Didn't NEED a rod, but yes it'd be a good partner for my BG3000 or my Battle II 4000.


I wish I ordered a MH, the M is on the light side but this just means I need to order a new reel for it and bingo new setup


----------

